# Chances of Lightroom 3.0 update for 5D3?



## YellowJersey (Apr 7, 2012)

To my knowledge, this has about a snowball's chance in hell of actually happening, but I figured I'd pose the question. It would be nice. 

So, what are your thoughts? Think there's any reasonable chance?


----------



## dturano (Apr 7, 2012)

I was surprised how fast apple released the aperture update, i think they must have had the raw info months ago, i would assume canon would want to provide this info to companiels like apple and aperture, they dont have announce a new camera, just advise them on the info for a new raw format.

I read somewhere it takes about 3-6 months to reverse engineer the raw format for there format. Would they skip over lr3? or just release lr4 support? being that lr4 beta reads them i would hope the release is coming soon?

I put some raw files into aperture and was not happy with apertures defaults for raw, i reset everything but dont like the results. in lr4 beta they looked better, in aperture i noticed what seemed like static on some of the background, a little to digital looking, the same file in DDP and lightroom beta looked better and similar ot each other.

I dont want to import to much new work into lr4 beta, incase something goes wrong.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2012)

There will be no upgrade to LR3 to add native D800 or 5D MK III support. You can always convert using DPP and then edit in older lightroom versions, the capability to batch convert is built into DPP. You can also use the DNG converter.

At $80 for the upgrade, LR4 is well worth it.

The note at the bottom of Tom hoggarty's post indicates LR 3 ver 3.6 is the end of the line.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/raw-support-in-lightroom-and-camera-raw.html


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 8, 2012)

LR3 will not be supporting the 5D3. LR4 is totally worth the upgrade for its features even other than camera support. Highly recommended!


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Apr 18, 2012)

Another + for the $79 upgrade to version 4. But I am just learning so I don't exactly have a catalog I can destroy by attempting to use the 4.1 beta update that allows for the new RAW's. I have tried it out a little bit and seems to work, but I need to figure out some more about the importing because only half of my RAW files previewed. I think it was primarily user error and my file locations though, something may have been offline.


----------

